# New Porsche Cayman GT4



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

This is pretty sick. I am considering one of these as an upgrade from my current Cayman S. This looks like nice upgrade 

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/porsche-cayman-gt4-revealed-2015-02-03

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GmLnDmBW10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbZG3iUl5rk


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Interesting. The first Cayman clearly positioned (both in terms of price, and in terms of performance envelope), above any 911 model. Arguably positioned above the performance envelope of the 911 Carrera S model even. Having grown up on 911s (I learned how to drive in a brand new Guards Red 911 Turbo when I was 13), I have to wonder if Porsche is finally admitting that this is the beginning of the end for the 911.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

It's up on Porsche's web site:

http://www.porsche.com/usa/models/cayman/cayman-gt4/

385 horsepower.

No PDK available.

A/C delete available.

245/35ZR20 and 295/30ZR20 Michelin Sport Cup 2 track day tires on 8.5x20 and 11x20 wheels.

410mm and 390mm GT3 brakes.

The entire front suspension is from the GT3.

They are claiming a 7:40 lap of the Nordschleife with this thing.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

U. S. price to be announced. Lots of talk of 85K list on Porsche forums -- I thought that was wishful thinking, but a quick visit to the configurator in Germany shows a base price 12K euros more than the GTS. So 85K in the USA may be in the ballpark. Awesome machine, no doubt!


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

$84,600.

The configurator is up:

http://cc.porsche.com/icc_pcna/ccCa...ookURL=http://www.porsche.com/usa/modelstart/


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

This price is not too bad. I am pretty sure I will want to order one.

If this car was missing 1 option from making it perfect would be the passenger seat spacing. If the seats could tilt back just a bit further for those that use their car as a daily driver would have made it perfect. This is the great thing about the Carrera S or the M3/4 where their front seats have more space compared to the Cayman. If you are tall then long distance trips could be brutal.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

ZTR said:


> No PDK available.


I find that interesting, given that the 911 GT3 is PDK only.

The GT4 does have a button for automatic throttle blipping during downshifts, so the average dentist doesn't look too bad when he makes it to a track day.

For the price, it makes buying a 911 look silly.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Another good video.

http://www.motorward.com/2015/02/evo-gives-you-the-skinny-on-porsche-cayman-gt4/


----------



## caycep (Jun 9, 2014)

There was a post on another site comparing the Corvette to the Porsche (911). I suppose traditionally this is more of an Apples to Oranges kind of thing but I suppose the thrust of the argument was that the Corvette has gotten so good (with a nurburgring time of 7:19 or something), that it is now not so farfetched. 

Not having driven either, what do I know, but it seems like a not-so farfetched choice between 2-seat sports cars between 50-100k in sticker price...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

caycep said:


> There was a post on another site comparing the Corvette to the Porsche (911). I suppose traditionally this is more of an Apples to Oranges kind of thing but I suppose the thrust of the argument was that the Corvette has gotten so good (with a nurburgring time of 7:19 or something), that it is now not so farfetched.
> 
> Not having driven either, what do I know, but it seems like a not-so farfetched choice between 2-seat sports cars between 50-100k in sticker price...


Have they posts their ratings yet for crash tests on the corvette?

If you are 6 feet tall and you sit in a Corvette you will find that the side pillars will be at the height of your head where this is not the case in the Porsche. If that car were to roll or be involved in a car crash who ever is sitting in the Corvette would be at risk of either dying in a car accident or becoming a vegetable.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

No PDK or DCT, no care. But I can appreciate what it is.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

stylinexpat said:


> This is pretty sick. I am considering one of these as an upgrade from my current Cayman S. This looks like nice upgrade
> 
> http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/porsche-cayman-gt4-revealed-2015-02-03
> 
> ...


Hey, I am looking into a cayman S. I am trying to get leasing info and discount information. Do you know where I can find this info?


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9-Sr8RPty4


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

ZTR said:


> The first Cayman clearly positioned (both in terms of price, and in terms of performance envelope), above any 911 model.


Mr GT3 would like you to have a seat right over there....


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> This price is not too bad. I am pretty sure I will want to order one


Get a ride in another GT car. Don't make an assumption regarding the ride. It is noticeably stiffer than the M3 or regular 911. Not as brutal as the 996 or 997, but still very firm.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Ajax said:


> Get a ride in another GT car. Don't make an assumption regarding the ride. It is noticeably stiffer than the M3 or regular 911. Not as brutal as the 996 or 997, but still very firm.


This car is freakin sick though. I still miss my M3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39iI_Ls3Auc


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

which track is that - NICE place to get to test ANY car...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

wyb said:


> which track is that - NICE place to get to test ANY car...


I wish I knew. Amazing looking track.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Love this car :thumb:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rrn12_Kj_HQ


----------

